# My new babies



## meme mouse (May 27, 2010)

These babies are from black and tan longhair parents ! Some beautiful colors ! Not sure what ones to keep!!!!
What do you think i should keep ?????
Photo0662.jpg
Will get some better pics on soon x


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

can't view the pic.


----------



## meme mouse (May 27, 2010)

soz bout that still working it out lol,x


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

If you need to host it somewhere, a place like PhotoBucket or ImageShack works well. Or, you can upload it directly in your post.

I'm sure they're very cute.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I use photobucket for my pics - it's the easiest i've found to upload and share my pics xxx


----------

